# LES MISERABLES



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not big into musicals, but I just got back from seeing the first showing of Les Mis at our local theater here in Sarasota and it was AWESOME! Hathaway's singing tore me up, and the vocals by the rest of the cast (is there anything Hugh Jackman *can't* do?) was amazing. I had some minor quibbles, but I don't want to spoil it for anybody. And yes, I confess to batting away a few tears...

Recommendation: GO SEE IT!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, we're planning on seeing it next week


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

glad you enjoyed it.  i was not impressed by the cast recording, and personally, i didn't think jackman sounded that good as valjean.  i think he would have been better as javert.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Planning on seeing it today. I'm sitting waiting for Django to start and will try to get to it after. I'm a total Les Mis virgin. Never seen any version of it or read the book, so I'll have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to see it, but there's no way I'll be able to drag my boyfriend to it.  He's still fuming over that last musical I made him sit through!  Maybe I can convince someone else to go.  I love Les Mis.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I'm a total Les Mis virgin. Never seen any version of it or read the book, so I'll have nothing to compare it to.


Me too...and I am looking forward to seeing it!

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

JezStrider said:


> I want to see it, but there's no way I'll be able to drag my boyfriend to it. He's still fuming over that last musical I made him sit through! Maybe I can convince someone else to go. I love Les Mis.


forget the boyfriend. go by yourself. buy a big thing of popcorn and hang on to your kleenex. then tell him what a marvelous movie he missed.

find a movie he wants to see that you don't that's playing at the same multiplex around the same time as les miz, and catch a ride with him if you want, then split up, have a great time, then hit the diner and discuss your movies.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Going tomorrow with my daughter - can't wait!  (My across-the-country daughter is seeing it today - waiting to get her report.  She posted a pic on Facebook of her ticket and Kleenex.   )  We saw it on tour in DC about 15 years ago, after watching the 10 year anniversary concert multiple times.  Loved it.  

I was impressed with the fact that the singing was "live", rather than recorded then lip synced - supposedly the first time it's been done in a movie.  And learned on the HBO First Look show last night that Anne Hathaway's mother played Fantine in the first touring show, so for her this was a dream role.  

I picked up the movie highlights soundtrack from Amazon but haven't listened yet - wanted to see the movie first.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Regarding the singing live, according to the New York Times:

_Mr. Hooper's decision to shoot the singing live, as opposed to having the singers lip-sync pre-recorded songs, as has been customary in movie musicals since the 1930s, yields benefits. That's especially the case with Ms. Hathaway, Mr. Redmayne and Daniel Huttlestone, a scene-stealer who plays the Thénardiers' young son. (This isn't the first contemporary musical to resurrect the practice of live singing, which was used for both "At Long Last Love," directed by Peter Bogdanovich, and "The Commitments," directed by Alan Parker.) _


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a video of the actors talking about singing it live and the difference it can make.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2587403289/


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have seen Les Mis on the stage twice, and can hardly wait to get to the movie. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see it! I'll go sometime in the next few days. I'm taking my sister to see it as a Christmas present!


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not a musical guy at all but I wouldn't mind seeing Les Mis...if anything, it'll be good to just see what the whole thing is about.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Going to the movies after work with the famiky. We are still debating as to what we will view. Mom and I are trying to pressure the guys into Les Mis.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got home from seeing the afternoon matinee.  The movie theater was sold out.  All I can say is, "WOW".

It has been a long time since I read the book, but if you thought the story was powerful in the written word, the addition of the music and words of the songs only make the story even more powerful.  DH was even shedding a tear or two at the end, I started much earlier.  It's a good thing I took a box of kleenex.  Just fantastic.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have seen the stage play about five or six times and I have always loved it.  I had high hopes for the film.  Glad to hear that it's worth seeing.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm dying to see it and am hoping I'll get over my cold in time to go with my sister. There's no way my hubby will take me and I don't want to go alone. Think the theatre would notice a little Yorkshire terrier stuffed inside my coat? He's a good movie companion...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I really loved it.  Like I said, first time ever seeing the story in any medium and I think that helped my enjoyment as I was able to just experience it without making any comparisons.  Anne Hathaway was absolutely amazing.  I Dreamed a Dream was incredibly powerful and gave me goosebumps.  Really loved Russell Crowe too.  Javert was probably the most interesting character to me.  I knew very little of the story going in, but I knew that Javert was, essentially, the villain.  Didn't expect him to be so well rounded and sympathetic, and Crowe did a great job of portraying him.

Lots of sniffling in my showing, followed by one of the bigger rounds of applause I've heard in a movie theater, at least for something that wasn't a midnight premiere of a big sequel or something like that.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to see it in theaters too, but no one wants to go with me...and strangely, I cannot go to a movie by myself.  It's like restaurants, I just can't sit down and eat by myself.  There's just really no strong reason why other than that it's akward and wierd.

I wish those who have no one to go with, can get organized and go with each other.  Anyone in Eastside area in Western WA?   Ha-ha! 

Tris


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The highlights soundtrack is five dollars on amazon mp3 has 20 of the songs from the movie

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Tris said:


> I want to see it in theaters too, but no one wants to go with me...and strangely, I cannot go to a movie by myself. It's like restaurants, I just can't sit down and eat by myself. There's just really no strong reason why other than that it's akward and wierd.
> 
> I wish those who have no one to go with, can get organized and go with each other. Anyone in Eastside area in Western WA?  Ha-ha!
> 
> Tris


Keep twisting arms! LOL! I think some folks don't want to see it because they don't enjoy musicals and they think this is just another one, rather than a very dramatic movie where the dialogue is in song (that's how I look at it, at least). Tell them that it's worth seeing just for the visuals and the acting. Of course, the truth is probably that they just don't want to go see a movie that's going to make them cry!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Planning on seeing it today. I'm sitting waiting for Django to start and will try to get to it after. I'm a total Les Mis virgin. Never seen any version of it or read the book, so I'll have nothing to compare it to.


I've never seen a production, film, musical, or play, but I love the book. I have a sweatshirt that has FREE #24601 across the front and lots of people ask me about it. 
FYI: 24601 is Jean Valjean's prison number the second time he is in. According to Literary biographers of Hugo it was the date he believed he was conceived (Hugo-not Jean Valjean)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to say I am livid because once again our local movie theater does not have a movie I want to see, but I really should be used to this. I can however see Monsters Inc. in both normal or 3D versions. And both versions of The Hobbit. so 4/6 theaters taken by 2 movies. Sick to my stomach.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

We have tickets to go today! I have seen it on stage twice and own the soundtrack.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Going today - already got our tickets because apparently it was sold out yesterday. Can. Not. Wait!  

My daughter who saw it yesterday called me when she left the theater. Said the Tucson theater where she saw it was packed, and she couldn't say enough good things about it. And told me to take tissues. Lots of tissues. She picked up extra napkins at the concession stand and went through them all, plus the Kleenex she already had. And was still a little sniffly when we talked. Said there were moments when it was obvious she was not alone in her teariness.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought I would stuff a tissue in my pocket, but after reading this I think I'll take several of those little packets. I'm such a cry baby at these things. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got back from Les Mis matinee. It was wonderful as expected, but Hugh was over the top. Is there anything he can't do? Some of the scenes were re-arranged (and many added) from the stage version, and of course, the Revolution scenes were much more dramatic. Anne Hathaway was stupendous!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'm not big into musicals, but I just got back from seeing the first showing of Les Mis at our local theater here in Sarasota and it was AWESOME! Hathaway's singing tore me up, and the vocals by the rest of the cast (is there anything Hugh Jackman *can't* do?) was amazing. I had some minor quibbles, but I don't want to spoil it for anybody. And yes, I confess to batting away a few tears...
> 
> Recommendation: GO SEE IT!


You've talked me into it. I saw Les Mis at the National Theatre in D.C. and loved it, plus also loved the film that came out 10-15 years ago with Liam Neeson.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter and son-in-law tried to go yesterday but they were sold out for all shows till 7:00p.m.  We had to pass.  I think I will go by myself next week.  
deb


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Les Miserables is one of my favorite novels and it saddens me that they always insist on making every production of this a musical, as I loathe musicals.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

metal134 said:


> Les Miserables is one of my favorite novels and it saddens me that they always insist on making every production of this a musical, as I loathe musicals.


There's a ton of non musical film versions. In fact, I'm pretty sure this is the first time that the musical has been adapted in a film. That being said, I've heard a lot of fans of the novel say that the musical is the most faithful adaptation.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Les Mis was one of my favorite books growing up, bit it's been, geesh, 30? years since I read it. Looking forward to taking my daughter.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

metal134 said:


> Les Miserables is one of my favorite novels and it saddens me that they always insist on making every production of this a musical, as I loathe musicals.


Give this one a try. After you get past the initial shock of Hugh Jackman singing (not in a bad way, but you just never think of him as singing anything!) as the movie opens, I suspect you'll enjoy it. And if at the end of Hathaway singing I Dreamed A Dream you're still hating it, I'll give up eating any cookies or chocolate chips for a full 24 hours!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

metal134 said:


> Les Miserables is one of my favorite novels and it saddens me that they always insist on making every production of this a musical, as I loathe musicals.


There's only the one musical that I know of, it just shows up on PBS periodically in the concert version (two concert versions - 10th and 25th anniversary). And the Liam Neeson movie version isn't a musical (I'm pretty sure there are some older movie versions as well). My husband went with us to see the stage musical version at the Kennedy Center in the 90's and he enjoyed it well enough (he doesn't care for musicals either).

This is a musical that's beautifully done, both on stage and in the movie version. Very moving. My daughter and I both pretty much cried during the whole thing yesterday, we both were emotionally exhausted. Not that that should make it more appealing to you. 



Michael R. Hicks said:


> Give this one a try. After you get past the initial shock of Hugh Jackman singing (not in a bad way, but you just never think of him as singing anything!) as the movie opens, I suspect you'll enjoy it. And if at the end of Hathaway singing I Dreamed A Dream you're still hating it, I'll give up eating any cookies or chocolate chips for a full 24 hours!


Not shocking if you've seen him hosting the Oscars or Tony awards. But at one point when he was hoisting either the flag or the cart, I was thinking "Who am I? I'm Wol-ver-iiine!" 

My daughter and I saw it yesterday and loved it. My other daughter who saw it Christmas Day said that she realized that when Fantine/Anne Hathaway started singing I Dreamed a Dream, she had a handful of popcorn...when the song was finished she was still holding that same handful of popcorn. And tears streaming. And reminded herself to start breathing again. There was applause at the end of our showing, hers too. And big crowds at the matinees that we both went to. I want to see it again. I want to buy the DVD when it comes out. I want to put on both anniversary concerts and watch them.

Yeah, I loved the movie.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

One of my favorite musicals.  Saw it on Broadway ,have it on Dvd,my other favorite musicals are Phantom  of 
The opera, Rent, Cats and Lion King.  I go to Broadway a lot.  I will wait till it comes on DVD.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Give this one a try. After you get past the initial shock of Hugh Jackman singing (not in a bad way, but you just never think of him as singing anything!) as the movie opens, I suspect you'll enjoy it. And if at the end of Hathaway singing I Dreamed A Dream you're still hating it, I'll give up eating any cookies or chocolate chips for a full 24 hours!


See, I've heard this before in relation to a great number of musicals. But I've seen more than 3 dozen of them in my life and I'm yet to see a single one I like. If I'd made this judgement based on one or two musicals, you could fairly say that I didn't give them enough of a chance. But when it's 0 for 40, I'd say that's no fluke.

edit- By-the-by, I've actually already seen the "I Dreamed a Dream" number via a theatrical preview and, well, you better find something to tide you over on those cookies for a day.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

metal134 said:


> See, I've heard this before in relation to a great number of musicals. But I've seen more than 3 dozen of them in my life and I'm yet to see a single one I like. If I'd made this judgement based on one or two musicals, you could fairly say that I didn't give them enough of a chance. But when it's 0 for 40, I'd say that's no fluke.
> 
> edit- By-the-by, I've actually already seen the "I Dreamed a Dream" number via a theatrical preview and, well, you better find something to tide you over on those cookies for a day.


i never tell people that they MUST see something. i know full well that different people like different things and i'd rather they save their money for things they believe they will enjoy...

HOWEVER, seeing the trailer for I Dreamed a Dream is not enough to make me say Mike needs to give up cookies. The version used in the trailer was a different take than the one used in the final film. Also, seeing something out of context is different than seeing the swell of emotion that is Fantine's story.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

tipsy telstar said:


> Also, seeing something out of context is different than seeing the swell of emotion that is Fantine's story.


I already know her story as I have read the novel.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I already know her story as I have read the novel.


until you've seen the movie, you can't say what your response to the first 1/2 would have been. you know the novel, not the stage musical and not the movie.

so, i'm on your side, you don't wanna go to a musical, i won't buy you tickets for one.

but i'm gonna let mike keep eating his cookies.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsy telstar said:


> but i'm gonna let mike keep eating his cookies.


NOM-NOM! Jan got the 10th anniversary album that you suggested, plus singles from the movie (sorry, no Russell Crowe songs made it onto that list)...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> NOM-NOM! Jan got the 10th anniversary album that you suggested, plus singles from the movie (sorry, no Russell Crowe songs made it onto that list)...


share the cookies, man!

i'm waiting to see if they release a complete version of the movie cast recording, because the highlights is really lacking stuff.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

tipsy telstar said:


> share the cookies, man!
> 
> i'm waiting to see if they release a complete version of the movie cast recording, because the highlights is really lacking stuff.


Well, we got the songs we wanted for now, at least...


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Is this theater (as in Broadway) or in a cinema theater?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Richardcrasta said:


> Is this theater (as in Broadway) or in a cinema theater?


Cinema theater...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Saw it tonight with my sister (who only went because I asked her, she is not a fan of musicals) I loved it, however, she was kind of Luke warm about it.  I don't think she is going to watch Pitch Perfect, my DVD that I got for Christmas, with me.  Darn!  LOL


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

My Dad is taking my Mom, I'm expecting his review to be something like this:


Spoiler















http://twentytwowords.com/2012/12/31/the-only-review-of-les-miserables-you-need-to-read-includes-spoilers/

Apparently I can't spoiler a pic, hope that's ok


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I thought I would stuff a tissue in my pocket, but after reading this I think I'll take several of those little packets.


You got that right. Stupid me, I went without any Kleenex. Then coming out of the theater afterwards, some 20-ish guy says to his mom, "People were actually crying. I don't get it. I mean it was good, but really, crying? Why?" I almost stopped dead in front of him and said, "Excuse me, Mr. Grinch, but that is one of the best and most moving stories of ALL TIME."

Anyway, I remembered why I fell in love with the book 30+ years ago.

P.S. Chad - Love that review! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Saw a version of Les Mis on TCM and loved it, but then Tivo'd another Les Mis thinking that it was the same one, and it was Les Mis from the 1930's - I could not tolerate it even for ten minutes (the lead, for me, was not sympathetic enough), but really looking forward to the Hugh version.  I'm generally not a musical person, but for some reason, if anything would work as a grand musical, Les Mis would.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Give this one a try. After you get past the initial shock of Hugh Jackman singing (not in a bad way, but you just never think of him as singing anything!) as the movie opens, I suspect you'll enjoy it. And if at the end of Hathaway singing I Dreamed A Dream you're still hating it, I'll give up eating any cookies or chocolate chips for a full 24 hours!


Eat all the cookies you want, Michael. There were fingernail marks in my palms, while I tried to hold myself together. Can't remember the last time I was _that_ absorbed in a movie.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Eat all the cookies you want, Michael. There were fingernail marks in my palms, while I tried to hold myself together. Can't remember the last time I was _that_ absorbed in a movie.


w00t!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I went by myself a week ago, and absolutely loved it! I've been a fan of Hugh Jackman's for years, and have the DVD of "Oklahoma!" on the London stage. Hugh plays the lead roll of Curly, and I love his singing. He also sang "Crying" in the movie "Paperback Hero," and it was fun to see/hear him song in another movie. (My husband doesn't like to go to many movies, partly because the theaters around here are 45 minutes away, and it's not a simple thing to go to a movie, as it always seems to entail lunch or dinner out.)  I go to movies and most restaurants alone frequently, and I'm happy that I do. I'd miss out an lot if I needed someone to go with me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> After you get past the initial shock of Hugh Jackman singing (not in a bad way, but you just never think of him as singing anything!)


OK, I've been avoiding this thread because I hadn't seen the movie yet (or the theatre production or read the book). But now I've seen it.

Mike, Mike, Mike...as a long time KindleBoards member, and with Hugh Jackman the patron saint of KindleBoards, I can't believe you haven't seen the videos Leslie posted from _The Boy from Oz_ and _Oklahoma_.... *shakes head sadly*






Hubby and I really loved it. Now I'm going to read the book...

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I've been avoiding this thread because I hadn't seen the movie yet (or the theatre production or read the book). But now I've seen it.
> 
> Mike, Mike, Mike...as a long time KindleBoards member, and with Hugh Jackman the patron saint of KindleBoards, I can't believe you haven't seen the videos Leslie posted from _The Boy from Oz_ and _Oklahoma_.... *shakes head sadly*
> 
> ...


I know, I know - I avoided looking at those things because the thought of Wolverine singing about when the wind comes sweeping' down the plain...


----------

